# Pomace vs. Reg. olive oil



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone use Pomace? 

I haven't tried it, but it seems to be just a bit less expensive than regular olive oi.

What differences would it create in the bars?


----------



## Deda (Aug 8, 2010)

Best way to learn is to actually test it in your recipe. How it will work for you will depend on your method, other oils, fragrances, additives...  
Each soaper has their own favorite method, honed after years of testing.  What works for one may not work as well for someone else.

Pomace is known to hasten trace faster than plain olive oil.

Give it a try, then be sure to let everyone know it worked for you. What you did the same, did differently.


----------



## KnowWhat (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used pomace.  Someone recommended it instead of regular olive oil.  Its cheaper, and the pomace I got was lighter colored.  It is wonderful in my soap.  If Im not mistaken, it has its own category on soap calc.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it does have it's own entry in soapcalc.
It is believed that pomace is the "dregs" of the oil to be extracted from the olives and that they use hexane to extract it.
Not entirely a bad thing, hexane is sometimes used to extract coconut oil also, but just something to be aware of when formulating your recipe.


----------



## countrygirl1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pomace is great in castile soaps as it traces much faster than regular olive oil. Using a 40% lye concentration increases trace too.


----------



## dandelion (Aug 9, 2010)

I was really shocked at how fast my olive pomace traced, then I had an odd occurance just the other day.  I had some Whole Foods Brand EVO and I only needed 4 oz, so instead of cracking open my soaping olive oil I grabbed this.  It traced fast just like Olive Pomace.  Makes you go hmmmmm.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like it. Traces fast.  :wink:


----------



## BJBJ (Aug 9, 2010)

I used it-WITH reg OO in my very first recipe (and other oils). It was cheaper for me. Worked great.


----------



## DebRobinson (Aug 10, 2010)

I've used both and have found no difference between the two in my soaps.  I prefer Pomace because it's cheaper but when Virgin is all I can find I'll use it.

Deb


----------

